# Archery Elk Hunting... HELP!!



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll be hunting elk and deer in the cache unit this year... just thought you'd like to know... I might get one, and if I do, I'll need help getting it out 

(In light of all the honey hole posts lately, thought this might break the monotony)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

manysteps said:


> I'll be hunting elk and deer in the cache unit this year... just thought you'd like to know... I might get one, and if I do, I'll need help getting it out
> 
> (In light of all the honey hole posts lately, thought this might break the monotony)


Well played sir.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

manysteps said:


> I'll be hunting elk and deer in the cache unit this year... just thought you'd like to know... I might get one, and if I do, I'll need help getting it out
> 
> (In light of all the honey hole posts lately, thought this might break the monotony)


Drats, I can't get off work those days.

sorry


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Drats, I can't get off work those days.
> 
> sorry


:shock::grin:-_O-


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I just moved here from AK, please don't tell me you guys have the same issue with people shooting elk (moose) 5 miles from a road and having no idea how to get it out.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

EricH said:


> I just moved here from AK, please don't tell me you guys have the same issue with people shooting elk (moose) 5 miles from a road and having no idea how to get it out.


Who goes that far from the road?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> Who goes that far from the road?


Wait... you can get that far from the road here? (not where I hunt you can't)

This whole post is a tongue in cheek thing anyway, so we may as well make it fun...

I never hunt any closer than 10 miles from the nearest road...


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

manysteps said:


> This whole post is a tongue in cheek thing anyway, so we may as well make it fun...
> 
> I never hunt any closer than 10 miles from the nearest road...


The secret is to walk in ever increasing circles, that way you can turn a mile into ten. Just make the first circle fairly small


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

So exactly where are you hunting and what are you seeing;-)


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

FSHCHSR said:


> So exactly where are you hunting and what are you seeing;-)


I'm hunting in the spot I figured would be a good one, near where others thought the same, but I'm doing it different because I can...


----------

